# Took out hide to find a smashed baby?



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

Anyone have this happen to them? I found one of the babies stomach had been squashed. Maybe it was too warm in the hide, the mom trampled it, the hide was too small (I use a large coconut shell)? I got a larger one just in case. The other babies are okay and the same age. Anyways, does anyone know why it happened?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sometimes when babies are still born or die just after birth they look flat as if they have been squashed. Was this a newborn? If so I would think that it's just this rather than anything actually having squashed it.


----------



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

It was a young mouse, about 3 days old. Too bad, I wish I knew why he died. Thanks for the reply.


----------

